# Cavaliers' Death Watch



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

With Anderson Varejao out for the remainder of the season, the Cavs are in deep trouble. That was in very clear evidence on Tuesday.

Their current record is 8-30, having lost 21 of their last 22. Hard to believe this team was 7-9 at one point.

Predict their final record...I think they will end up 11-71. If so, that would make them 4-62 in their last 66...an incredible feat by any standard you can think of.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*re: Predict the Cadavaliers' Ending Record*

Just saw a tweet they are trying to get Gerald Wallace...I'm going to say they get 18 wins.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*re: Predict the Cadavaliers' Ending Record*



Ron said:


> With Anderson Varejao out for the remainder of the season, the Cavs are in deep trouble. That was in very clear evidence on Tuesday.
> 
> Their current record is 8-30, having lost 21 of their last 22. Hard to believe this team was 7-9 at one point.
> 
> Predict their final record...I think they will end up 11-71. If so, that would make them 4-62 in their last 66...an incredible feat by any standard you can think of.


The wheels had fallen off by the time they hit 7-9. They were 5-5 at one point, with a certain subset of fans smugly predicting the playoffs still (not having noticed that the Cavs had only one quality win, the only quality win they had all season). They've won 3/28 since. Given the lack of an NBA quality center on their roster that 3-25 is going to be a lot more reflective of the team's ability than anything else. Right now they'd be on a 13 win pace (projecting that 3-25 out over the remaining 44 games). But they play hard, so I'm going to say they overachieve and win 14.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*re: Predict the Cadavaliers' Ending Record*

20-62. They'll win a few late March/early April garbage games.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: Predict the Cadavaliers' Ending Record*

hard to say but what is for sure is that their record will be bad. they should have at least 18 wins by the end of the season.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*re: Predict the Cadavaliers' Ending Record*



Floods said:


> 20-62. They'll win a few late March/early April garbage games.


I would agree with you if it was any other team...most teams who play poorly in the first half of the year pick it up and play much better in the second half, New Jersey being a classic example last year.

However, this team is a real anomaly. They started out 5-5 as EHM says above, and then fell off the cliff because of (1) lack of talent, (2) lack of confidence, and now (3) devastating injuries.

Unless they do get a player as futur suggests above, I see this team continuing to flounder all the way to the end.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*re: Predict the Cadavaliers' Ending Record*



Floods said:


> 20-62. They'll win a few late March/early April garbage games.


Unfortunately for Cleveland fans the amount of hard work that most opponents would need to put in to actually lose to the Cadavaliers is more than they're willing to put in. The Cavs are giving major rotation minutes to guys that have no right to wear an NBA uniform (*cough*Alonzo Gee*cough* *cough*Sammy Samuels*cough*). Their roster is a disaster of Old Testament proportions.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*re: Predict the Cadavaliers' Ending Record*

Btw I wonder where all those people are saying that LeBron had a good supporting cast... :lol:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*re: Predict the Cadavaliers' Ending Record*

I want them to go 17-65, the exact record they had before getting LeBron.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*re: Predict the Cadavaliers' Ending Record*

...and draft Harrison Barnes just to see him fold under the pressure of being the new LeBron.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*re: Predict the Cadavaliers' Ending Record*

13 wins


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

*re: Predict the Cadavaliers' Ending Record*

I reckon they pick up Ricky Davis late season and he finally gets that triple double he wanted so much. The ensuing win improves them to 15-67.


----------



## notorious187 (Jul 26, 2010)

*re: Predict the Cadavaliers' Ending Record*

The Cavs and the Bobcats are discussing a potential deal for Gerald Wallace with the Cavs using their trade exception so their record may improve to IMO no more than 23-59.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Predict the Cadavaliers' Ending Record*

Darius Miles could make this roster at this point, no? Bring back Davis and Miles!


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Cadavaliers' Ending Record*



futuristxen said:


> Darius Miles could make this roster at this point, no? Bring back Davis and Miles!


Haha, somewhere Larry Hughes is preparing his CV.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Predict the Cadavaliers' Ending Record*



futuristxen said:


> Darius Miles could make this roster at this point, no? Bring back Davis and Miles!


What's DaJuan Wagner doing with himself these days?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Predict the Cadavaliers' Ending Record*

Just so everyone knows, that's EHM messing with the thread title. 

I still have enough respect for the franchise to call them by their given name.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Predict the Cadavaliers' Ending Record*



Ron said:


> *Just so everyone knows, that's EHM messing with the thread title.*
> 
> I still have enough respect for the franchise to call them by their given name.


Interesting that [strike]ElBurro[/strike] my noble liege is allowed to make fun of a whole franchise in thread titles...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Predict the Cadavaliers' Ending Record*

Hey, messing with thread titles is one of the few perks we have...I think I have changed that 'Melo thread title about half a dozen times.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Cavaliers' Ending Record*

As well as editing the posts of our posters. :bsmile:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Predict the Cavaliers' Ending Record*

Cleveland death watch...

http://espn.go.com/nba/team/schedule/_/name/cle/cleveland-cavaliers

List of longest losing streaks by NBA team...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_National_Basketball_Association_longest_losing_streaks

We might as well discuss this now, Cleveland is only eight losses away from breaking the Grizzlies' single-season record and nine losses away from breaking their own all-time record (over two seasons).

There are two weak spots in the schedule where they may be able to avoid this...at New Jersey, possible loss no. 17, and at Memphis, possible loss no. 23.

I think they will obliterate the loss-streak record.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Would be funny if they broke their losing streak against the Heat in March or whenever they play next.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Would be funny if they broke their losing streak against the Heat in March or whenever they play next.


No chance unless LBJ, Wade, Bosch, AND Miller are all out with injuries.

Even then it might be a toss-up.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Ron said:


> No chance unless LBJ, Wade, Bosch, AND Miller are all out with injuries.
> 
> Even then it might be a toss-up.


Joel Anthony wouldn't allow that. He'd post career highs in points, rebounding and assists too.

So he'd get about 10 points..


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Would be funny if they broke their losing streak against the Heat in March or whenever they play next.


Would be funnier if the Heat gave them Loss No. 24.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Cadavaliers' Ending Record*



Ron said:


> Hey, messing with thread titles is one of the few perks we have...I think I have changed that 'Melo thread title about half a dozen times.


Yes, but every time you change it, and it shows up in my usercp as a title that i don't recognize, I get angry thinking that someone bumped an old thread because they found an old thread.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Predict the Cadavaliers' Ending Record*



futuristxen said:


> Just saw a tweet they are trying to get Gerald Wallace...I'm going to say they get 18 wins.


I think this deal is dead, for the meantime at least. The Bobcats were asking for a pick and the Cavaliers promptly walked away.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Cadavaliers' Ending Record*



kbdullah said:


> I think this deal is dead, for the meantime at least. The Bobcats were asking for a pick and the Cavaliers promptly walked away.


Cuz Hickson is so very valuable.....

Oh wait, because this draft is so very deep....


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If they don't win tonight against New Jersey they might well get the record. After tonight they are playing a bunch of teams who will most likely stomp their asses until the streak is up to 24.

Hickson is valuable, if you have Lebron or if you have Steve Nash or Chris Paul et cetera. He's the type of player who needs someone to get him good chances. Cleveland has a few guys who can get bad looks for themselves.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is Cleveland's upcoming schedule. Tonight was 17 straight and the record would be 24 against Portland. I'd say that the odds aren't that long that they drop the next 8

Tue, Jan [email protected]Boston
Jan 28vsDenver
Sun, Jan 30 Orlando
Mon, Jan [email protected]Miami
Feb 2 vs Indiana
Feb [email protected]Memphis
Feb 5vsPortland
@Dallas
Feb 9vs Detroit


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This kind of proves a lot of LeBron fans right in those old debates

And Alonzo Gee can play in the NBA. Not major minutes, but he would be a good rotation player on a team that knew WTF was going on.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Diable said:


> This is Cleveland's upcoming schedule. Tonight was 17 straight and the record would be 24 against Portland. I'd say that the odds aren't that long that they drop the next 8
> 
> Tue, Jan [email protected]Boston
> Jan 28vsDenver
> ...


Only weak spot in there is Memphis. They had a real shot tonight and STILL found a way to lose. And the way Detroit is playing lately that really is NOT a weak spot...they may very well get it up to at least 26 straight losses.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Diable said:


> If they don't win tonight against New Jersey they might well get the record. After tonight they are playing a bunch of teams who will most likely stomp their asses until the streak is up to 24.
> 
> Hickson is valuable, if you have Lebron or if you have Steve Nash or Chris Paul et cetera. He's the type of player who needs someone to get him good chances. Cleveland has a few guys who can get bad looks for themselves.


Don't get fooled by Hickson's recent numbers, the guy is a terrible player. He's kind of like Antawn Jamison only without Jamison's offensive talent. He can't finish near the basket but tends to get his own misses which leads to more misses. That's why his offensive rebounding numbers are good but those offensive rebounds never result in points.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Ron said:


> Only weak spot in there is Memphis. They had a real shot tonight and STILL found a way to lose. And the way Detroit is playing lately that really is NOT a weak spot...they may very well get it up to at least 26 straight losses.


A road game against the 22-23 Grizzlies is a weak spot, and a home game against the 16-25 Pacers is not?

Memphis isn't getting beat by Christian Eyenga and Joey Graham.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> A road game against the 22-23 Grizzlies is a weak spot, and a home game against the 16-25 Pacers is not?
> 
> Memphis isn't getting beat by Christian Eyenga and Joey Graham.


Ah you are right, I misspoke...I originally did call the Indiana game the weak spot, or at least I intended to... that should be obvious.

Memphis at .500 is definitely not a weak spot.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> Alonzo Gee can play in the NBA. Not major minutes, but he would be a good rotation player on a team that knew WTF was going on.


Oh, I agree, Alonzo Gee has the talent to be the greatest 12th man in NBA history.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Saw this on another forum lol. thread was named "Clevelands Countdown to losing streak record. Official thread"

Record set by the same Cavs:nonono: at 24 losing streak. It was a streak between 2 seasons (82'-83'). Vancouver Grizzlies hold the single season record with 23 lost in a row.

Cleveland is now at 16 on a row. 9 More and they will be at 25 alone for the record. I think they've got what it takes.


Upcoming games 9:

@ NJN = L
@ BOS
vs. DEN
@ ORL
@ MIA
vs. IND
@ MEM
vs. POR
@ DAL


**Current streak update = 17 L in a row.


----------



## IMPECCABLE (Dec 24, 2010)

The Cavs streak will end at 20. They will win 16 games.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You wouldn't happen to be a man who likes to back up his words with...You know, a friendly wager?


----------



## IMPECCABLE (Dec 24, 2010)

What's your prediction?


----------



## IMPECCABLE (Dec 24, 2010)

Wait I miscalculated lol. Anyhow, I'm saying their losing streak ends versus the Pacers. At 21 or 20 in a row. Whatever it is.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm surprised at just how bad Christian Eyenga is, and more surprised that he might be their best player...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I willing to bet you that the Lebrons beat the hell out of Cleveland. They could actually beat Denver, which is capable of playing horrid basketball and Orlando has lost to some bad teams. Lebron James isn't going to lose to Cleveland until he forgets recent history and they have a competitive ball team.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Record set by the same Cavs:nonono: at 24 losing streak. It was a streak between 2 seasons (82'-83'). Vancouver Grizzlies hold the single season record with 23 lost in a row.

Cleveland is now at 16 on a row. 9 More and they will be at 25 alone for the record. 

Upcoming games 9:

@ NJN = L
@ BOS = L
vs. DEN
@ ORL
@ MIA
vs. IND
@ MEM
vs. POR
@ DAL


**Current streak update = 18 L in a row.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They would struggle in the NBDL right now with the talent on that roster. Really hard to believe this was a perennial top team in the East before this season.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh and feel bad for Byron Scott. He picked the wrong team to come out of coach retirement for. This is the type of team you don't get to coach again after. Tim Floydesque.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't think this will really effect Scott getting a future job. Christ, Danny Ferry assembled this mess and he's working again (though once San Antonio turns the reins over to him his reign of terror will end quickly). I think most GMs will be secretly awed that he managed to coach an NBDL team to a dozen victories.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> I think most GMs will be secretly awed that he managed to coach an NBDL team to a dozen victories.


You have a tremendous amount of faith that the Cavs can get to 12. I have my doubts.

Scott doesn't have to worry about getting another job too soon...anyone in the league with half a brain can see he is trying not only to win but stay within 20 points of their opponent on any given night and that is a HUGE accomplishment with this lineup.

Of course, we are talking about Dan Gilbert here, so...who knows what the dumbass will do with Scott at season's end.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Without Varejao I dont see the Cavs going far. 

But i dont know what they can do, they have traded away draft picks and taken on contracts to satisfy LeBron. 

I hope they get a high draft pick this draft and I hope he surprises by performing. From what everyone has been saying the draft is pretty weak.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

hroz said:


> Without Varejao I dont see the Cavs going far.
> 
> But i dont know what they can do, they have traded away draft picks and taken on contracts to satisfy LeBron.


I don't think they owe any one any future picks at this point, I may be wrong. Washington got their low first rounder this past year for the Jamison deal--but that's it.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

hroz said:


> Without Varejao I dont see the Cavs going far.
> 
> But i dont know what they can do, they have traded away draft picks and taken on contracts to satisfy LeBron.
> 
> I hope they get a high draft pick this draft and I hope he surprises by performing. From what everyone has been saying the draft is pretty weak.


Low first round picks rarely produce real impact players. For every Kevin Martin, Monta Ellis or Gilbert Arenas there are a dozen Tony Allens, Gerald Greens, Christian Eyengas, Joe Fortes, Dan Dickaus, Brian Cooks, Luther Heads, etc.. 

And, please, stop repeating Danny Ferry's excuses, LeBron James didn't want him to sign Larry Hughes, and he didn't trade Hughes' ruinous contract for Ben Wallace's corpse & Wally Szczerbiak Szczuperstar. _No_ NBA player ever lobbied his GM for Szczerbiak ever. And at every stop along the way Szczerbiak's teammates have wanted him gone on the first available flight out of town.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

E.H. Munro said:


> Low first round picks rarely produce real impact players. For every Kevin Martin, Monta Ellis or Gilbert Arenas there are *a dozen Tony Allens, Gerald Greens, Christian Eyengas, Joe Fortes, Dan Dickaus, Brian Cooks, Luther Heads, etc.*.


They'd still be the best players on the Cavs.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Sad but true. But it's all LeBron's fault!!!!! Danny Ferry was handcuffed by LeBron's demand for a second all star!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

You gotta love the cavs front office for tying down as much cap space as possible for lebron's free agency or even 7 year tenure there. Big Z for 10 million plus per year what?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hyperion said:


> You gotta love the cavs front office for tying down as much cap space as possible for lebron's free agency or even 7 year tenure there. Big Z for 10 million plus per year what?


Big Z was probably the least egregious contract they did, since when they re-signed him he was an all-star and the second best player on the team.

The Jamison trade was the bit of business that really killed them. Looking back on it, I can't imagine what they were thinking. Jamison is washed up. You didn't want to go for Amare because you didn't want to give up JJ Hickson? That looks like an idiotic move now. Even if Amare would have walked, that would have been even more cap space.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Oh and feel bad for Byron Scott. He picked the wrong team to come out of coach retirement for. This is the type of team you don't get to coach again after. Tim Floydesque.


There is no reason to feel bad for Byron Scott. He is a terrible coach coaching a terrible team. He took that job thinking he would help sway LeBron to stay.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Big Z was probably the least egregious contract they did, since when they re-signed him he was an all-star and the second best player on the team.
> 
> The Jamison trade was the bit of business that really killed them. Looking back on it, I can't imagine what they were thinking. Jamison is washed up. You didn't want to go for Amare because you didn't want to give up JJ Hickson? That looks like an idiotic move now. Even if Amare would have walked, that would have been even more cap space.


it all killed them. Hughes getting a 60m deal, Z getting 50m extension to go with his previous 60m contract. Getting Wallace AND SCZERBIAK, and keeping Snow, taking on Williams' 50m contract, trading expirings for Shaq and Jamison. Just total incompetence across the board.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

GrandKenyon6 said:


> There is no reason to feel bad for Byron Scott. He is a terrible coach coaching a terrible team. He took that job thinking he would help sway LeBron to stay.


Doubtful, he took the Cavs job in July, as LeBron was leaving (by the time he was hired The Decision had already been scheduled), and also echoed Brian Shaw's comments that the Cavs were sort of light on Plan Bs in the case of James leaving. I expect that he knew he was walking into a disaster and was being brought in to develop whatever players Cleveland drafted in 2011 & 2012.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You wonder how things might have turned out if they hadn't screwed things up with Boozer. You have Z, Boozer and Lebron that's a pretty nice frontline. Lebron has a second scorer and a guy who much like him is very good in the pick and roll. Doesn't seem like it would have been that hard to fill in the blanks. Lebron made what he had look okay for the most part, but all those people who used to claim that he had a great supporting cast look even more retarded right now.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

E.H. Munro said:


> Doubtful, he took the Cavs job in July, as LeBron was leaving (by the time he was hired The Decision had already been scheduled), and also echoed Brian Shaw's comments that the Cavs were sort of light on Plan Bs in the case of James leaving. I expect that he knew he was walking into a disaster and was being brought in to develop whatever players Cleveland drafted in 2011 & 2012.


Hmm idk. I clearly remember Brian Scott saying he would coach the Cavs whether LeBron was there or not, then he said obviously he hopes LeBron stays. He said all the right things, and at the time management felt like there was a good chance LeBron would come back. If there was a 100% chance LeBron was leaving then I guarantee you Brian Scott would have turned the job down.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

When he accepted the job Bosh had already rejected the Cavs. If Scott couldn't guess what even people posting on basketball fora had figured out he would need to be Kennedy stupid. Did he likely hope he could change James' mind? Probably. But everyone knew that the Cavs weren't winning squat without a second all star and thanks to Danny Ferry James would have had to wait two more years before they could try to sign one to a free agent deal. So I don't for a second believe that he expected to have James on his roster.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

In hindsight what kind of sway would Byron Scott think he'd have on LeBron..if that's the best the Cavs could do they deserved to lose him.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Like I said, I don't think that he had a lot of expectations going into the job. The writing was on the wall by the time he signed on the dotted line, and his comments about the Cavs not having any contingency plans reflected that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That doesn't change that the Cavs hired him thinking he'd have some kind of sway or buzz to LeBron...a guy Paul and Kidd carried...and Kidd and Paul are probably two of the first people LeBron consulted.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

After a bit of research, I have discovered that the Cavs have hit the 24 Ls in a row mark TWICE.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Record set by the same Cavs:nonono: at 24 losing streak. It was a streak between 2 seasons (82'-83'). Vancouver Grizzlies hold the single season record with 23 lost in a row.

Cleveland is now at 16 on a row. 9 More and they will be at 25 alone for the record. 

Upcoming games 9:

@ NJN = L
@ BOS = L
vs. DEN = L
@ ORL
@ MIA
vs. IND
@ MEM
vs. POR
@ DAL


**Current streak update = 19 L in a row.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Then that crap doesn't count. You can't have a losing streak that extends into the next season. Their record is 19 then. That is dumb. I feel cheated.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

20.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Indiana's a real trouble spot.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Floods said:


> Indiana's a real trouble spot.


Yeah they played a terrible game against the Bulls yesterday and they just fired O'Brian (Not a bad move actually). But i can see the Cavs breaking their steak in Indiana lol.

Cavs at Miami next should be fun, don't be too hard on them LeBron.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Record set by the same Cavs:nonono: at 24 losing streak. It was a streak between 2 seasons (82'-83'). Vancouver Grizzlies hold the single season record with 23 lost in a row.

Cleveland is now at 16 on a row. 9 More and they will be at 25 alone for the record. 

Upcoming games 9:

@ NJN = L
@ BOS = L
vs. DEN = L
@ ORL = L
@ MIA
vs. IND
@ MEM
vs. POR
@ DAL


**Current streak update = 20 L in a row.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It would be hysterical if they broke their streak against the Heat, and then went on a 20 game win streak.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

Dre™;6471125 said:


> That doesn't change that the Cavs hired him thinking he'd have some kind of sway or buzz to LeBron...a guy Paul and Kidd carried...and Kidd and Paul are probably two of the first people LeBron consulted.


Personally, I thought Bryon Scott's motivation to coach Cleveland had more to do with his personal situation. Namely, he coached two teams in New Jersey and New Orleans to much better success than what it had before he got there and got unceremoniously canned despite that success. When he was hired by Cleveland one week before "The Decision," Scott knew there was a very distinct possibility that LeBron James was leaving Cleveland.

The problem with Cleveland is that it thought LeBron was its personal property, and assumed he would come back almost like he was obligated to stay in Cleveland because he was from Akron, Ohio. And evidently Cleveland thought LeBron coming back was money in the bank, because the team had absolutely no back-up plan if he did leave. 

The fact that the Cavs' management and fans actually were shocked to see LeBron leave as if it was never a consideration -- even though he signed a shorter deal in 2006 and made it clear at the start of the 2009-10 season he was going to become a free agent -- shows how incompetent and self-entitled they were.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> It would be hysterical if they broke their streak against the Heat, and then went on a 20 game win streak.


Never happen on this planet.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Maybe if the Cavs got demoted to the A-10?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm not sure the Cavs could beat us if we just started Chalmers/Miller/Jones/Anthony/Z :lol: 

No doubt the crowd will be electric for this one, they saw how good the Cleveland crowd was.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> It would be hysterical if they broke their streak against the Heat, and then went on a 20 game win streak.


Because while walking along the streets of Cleveland, Hickson sees a pair of worn out tennis shoes hanging from a telephone pole. Then all of a sudden, lightening strikes them and they fall to the ground. He picks up the electrically charged shoes and makes a wish, "I wish to become the best basketball player of all time." and then there is a flash of light and he gets knocked backwards ten feet. He then runs home as fast as he can and hides his shoes in his little hiding place under the window sill. Then at the next game, he puts on these old shoes that fit him perfectly and all of a sudden, he moves faster, cuts quicker, jumps higher, has an unstoppable dribble, and can't miss on his jumpers. Then everyone starts calling him Air Hickson. The people in Cleveland rejoice, "Our season's saved!" Then in game 7 of the ECF, Hickson makes a half court dunk to win the game as LeBron falls to his knees and covers his face while bemoaning, "I should have stayed! I should have stayyyeeeddd!!"


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Record set by the same Cavs:nonono: at 24 losing streak. It was a streak between 2 seasons (82'-83'). Vancouver Grizzlies hold the single season record with 23 lost in a row.

Cleveland is now at 16 on a row. 9 More and they will be at 25 alone for the record. 

Upcoming games 9:

@ NJN = L
@ BOS = L
vs. DEN = L
@ ORL = L
@ MIA = L
vs. IND
@ MEM
vs. POR
@ DAL


**Current streak update = 21 L in a row.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

woof. they are awful right now. They have no size, play no defense, and can't score. There is literally nothing they are good at right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hyperion said:


> Because while walking along the streets of Cleveland, Hickson sees a pair of worn out tennis shoes hanging from a telephone pole. Then all of a sudden, lightening strikes them and they fall to the ground. He picks up the electrically charged shoes and makes a wish, "I wish to become the best basketball player of all time." and then there is a flash of light and he gets knocked backwards ten feet. He then runs home as fast as he can and hides his shoes in his little hiding place under the window sill. Then at the next game, he puts on these old shoes that fit him perfectly and all of a sudden, he moves faster, cuts quicker, jumps higher, has an unstoppable dribble, and can't miss on his jumpers. Then everyone starts calling him Air Hickson. The people in Cleveland rejoice, "Our season's saved!" Then in game 7 of the ECF, Hickson makes a half court dunk to win the game as LeBron falls to his knees and covers his face while bemoaning, "I should have stayed! I should have stayyyeeeddd!!"


You forgot that Dwyane Wade steals his magic shoes at halftime of game 7 and Hickson has to wear some old Grant Hill Filas. He proceeds to win the game with an NBA Jam-esque dunk, proving that it was him all along and not the shoes.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This is getting embarrassing.

I could seriously see them losing every game remaining this season.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

How did these guys win 8 games? If they don't beat Indy we could be looking at 30+ straight.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

When Andy Varejão was still there they were able to win games against terrible teams. They managed to beat Boston their opening night when the Celtics were playing a back to back (and they suck at them, they're 1-7 in game 2s this year). The two inexplicable victories were Memphis & New York. I can't figure those out.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Varejao is by far their best player if you are talking about impacting wins and losses. Without him they have zero interior defense and very little rebounding. That obviously makes them a terrible team to start with. Without him the only way they could win is to have one of those nights where everyone was hitting shots, because there's no way they can stop anyone


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What's sad is Mo Williams isn't even good enough to put up one of those faux 24 ppg seasons to keep someone on his side and maybe get himself out of there


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Adam said:


> You forgot that Dwyane Wade steals his magic shoes at halftime of game 7 and Hickson has to wear some old Grant Hill Filas. He proceeds to win the game with an NBA Jam-esque dunk, proving that it was him all along and not the shoes.


No, his shoes break at the end of the half when he gets fouled by and angry dwayne wade.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

E.H. Munro said:


> When Andy Varejão was still there they were able to win games against terrible teams. They managed to beat Boston their opening night when the Celtics were playing a back to back (and they suck at them, they're 1-7 in game 2s this year). The two inexplicable victories were Memphis & New York. I can't figure those out.


That's what I'm saying....how the hell _did_ they beat Memphis and New York? I actually wanna see those games. Like, when you watch the Cavs, they can't even pass the ball around the court more then 3 times without a defender getting a deflection.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Talent wise they look well below the standard set by last year's awful injury hit Nets team.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Noyze said:


> That's what I'm saying....how the hell _did_ they beat Memphis and New York? I actually wanna see those games. Like, when you watch the Cavs, they can't even pass the ball around the court more then 3 times without a defender getting a deflection.


Memphis played on the second night of a back-to-back against a totally healthy Cavs squad. Their first game of the back-to-back was a late game, and they didn't get into Cleveland until 4 a.m.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> What's sad is Mo Williams isn't even good enough to put up one of those faux 24 ppg seasons to keep someone on his side and maybe get himself out of there


They do have lots of little guards who can shoot and score. Problem is, they are only effective if they hog the ball so you can only put one on the floor at a time. And since Mo can't stay healthy that won't be a problem. 

Sessions have a great second half years ago (I believe it was with the Bucks) so he might be able to spark a few garbage wins near the end. 

Can you believe Mo was once the "Big Free Agent Signing" to help LeBron get over the top ?? :laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

LA68 said:


> They do have lots of little guards who can shoot and score. Problem is, they are only effective if they hog the ball so you can only put one on the floor at a time. And since Mo can't stay healthy that won't be a problem.
> 
> Sessions have a great second half years ago (I believe it was with the Bucks) so he might be able to spark a few garbage wins near the end.
> 
> Can you believe Mo was once the "Big Free Agent Signing" to help LeBron get over the top ?? :laugh:


I heard Mo is being quietly shopped around the league by the Cavs.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I still don't get why they acquired Sessions when they already had Gibson and Mo Williams. So far Dan Gilbert's rebuild has been less than inspired.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ron said:


> I heard Mo is being quietly shopped around the league by the Cavs.


They've been shopping him since July 9th. Noone wants him.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Hyperion said:


> No, his shoes break at the end of the half when he gets fouled by and angry dwayne wade.


You're both losers for knowing the plot to Like Mike. I mean what kind of loser would know the plot to the movie Like Mike :raised_ey


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> You're both losers for knowing the plot to Like Mike. I mean what kind of loser would know the plot to the movie Like Mike :raised_ey


Basketball addiction is a dark addiction to have. I could have referenced the 6th man or eddie or even juwana mann. I'm not proud. I even watch summer league and even watched the wnba playoffs as the players missed seven foot bunny hop wide open jumpers.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

LA68 said:


> Can you believe Mo was once the "Big Free Agent Signing" to help LeBron get over the top ?? :laugh:


Actually, Miami signed Williams to that ridiculous deal to be their #2 behind Wade, Milwaukee just matched the offer. Cleveland actually traded for him.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Actually, Miami signed Williams to that ridiculous deal to be their #2 behind Wade, Milwaukee just matched the offer. Cleveland actually traded for him.


I believe Cleveland got Mo for practically nothing. It didn't take Milwaukee long to want to come off that contract.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Ron said:


> I heard Mo is being quietly shopped around the league by the Cavs.



"Hey, this is Dan Gilbert, owner of the Cavs. I wondered if you had any interest in Mo Williams.....Hello??...Anybody there ???"

Very quiet ! :whatever:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> Actually, Miami signed Williams to that ridiculous deal to be their #2 behind Wade, Milwaukee just matched the offer. Cleveland actually traded for him.


Miami offered Williams a midlevel deal for about $35 million and Milwaukee countered with a $52 million deal.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey look, Cleveland lost again.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Hey look, Cleveland lost again.


Shocking.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

1-32 in their last 33 games. That is unbelievably bad.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was just looking at their schedule for the rest of the month and honestly they could lose almost all of them. They host the Wizards on the 13th and that could be streak on streak since the Wizards haven't won on the road all year and Cleveland could easily be working on putting the record out of reach.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

So should lebron get the mvp this year out of principle due to cleveland sucking this badly?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Adam said:


> Miami offered Williams a midlevel deal for about $35 million and Milwaukee countered with a $52 million deal.


Incorrect. Both Mo Williams and Charlie Bell were restricted free agents that summer, Miami made the offers to both, and Milwaukee matched them both. First they offered Williams that ridiculous deal, and after Milwaukee matched they offered Bell that 5/18 contract. Just think, had Milwaukee's GM (was Larry Harris still in charge then?) not been such an idiot, Miami's big three would be Wade, Bosh, and Mo Williams. And LeBron would probably be in New York.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Diable said:


> I was just looking at their schedule for the rest of the month and honestly they could lose almost all of them. They host the Wizards on the 13th and that could be streak on streak since the Wizards haven't won on the road all year and Cleveland could easily be working on putting the record out of reach.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> Incorrect. Both Mo Williams and Charlie Bell were restricted free agents that summer, Miami made the offers to both, and Milwaukee matched them both. First they offered Williams that ridiculous deal, and after Milwaukee matched they offered Bell that 5/18 contract. Just think, had Milwaukee's GM (was Larry Harris still in charge then?) not been such an idiot, Miami's big three would be Wade, Bosh, and Mo Williams. And LeBron would probably be in New York.


What am I incorrect about? I didn't say we didn't offer him. We just didn't give him the contract offer you're claiming.

We were over the cap and only had the midlevel which we offered entirely to Mo. Milwaukee responded by giving him that "ridiculous deal" of $52 million.

Miami had enough spare cash after the big three to sign Mike Miller and Haslem so we would have been able to work Mo Williams midlevel contract into the equation.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Memphis played on the second night of a back-to-back against a totally healthy Cavs squad. Their first game of the back-to-back was a late game, and they didn't get into Cleveland until 4 a.m.


Hahaha, makes sense. I mean this is getting so sad, how the hell do you lose 22 straight games? One more loss and they tie the record.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Record set by the same Cavs at 24 losing streak. It was a streak between 2 seasons (82'-83'). Vancouver Grizzlies hold the single season record with 23 lost in a row.

Cleveland is now at 16 in a row. 9 More and they will be at 25 alone for the record. 

Upcoming games 9:

@ NJN = L
@ BOS = L
vs. DEN = L
@ ORL = L
@ MIA = L
vs. IND = L
@ MEM
vs. POR
@ DAL


**Current streak update = 22 L in a row. :nonono:


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Adam said:


> What am I incorrect about? I didn't say we didn't offer him. We just didn't give him the contract offer you're claiming.
> 
> We were over the cap and only had the midlevel which we offered entirely to Mo. Milwaukee responded by giving him that "ridiculous deal" of $52 million.
> 
> Miami had enough spare cash after the big three to sign Mike Miller and Haslem so we would have been able to work Mo Williams midlevel contract into the equation.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3029278



ESPN said:


> Williams was Miami's top pursuit at point guard this summer, but could only offer him a deal worth around $31 million. The Bucks re-signed Williams for six years and $51.5 million and now have a talented, young core signed.


It appears you are correct, which really is worse for Milwaukee. Not only did they give Williams more than he was worth, they essentially bid against themselves and paid far more than anyone else was going to give him.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Adam said:


> What am I incorrect about? I didn't say we didn't offer him. We just didn't give him the contract offer you're claiming.


His current contract is the one that Miami tendered him and that Milwaukee matched. You can deny it, but there's an old thread here about the situation.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> His current contract is the one that Miami tendered him and that Milwaukee matched. You can deny it, but there's an old thread here about the situation.


No, it isn't. Furthermore, he was never a restricted free agent as you keep mentioning. Even if you don't want to believe me you should be able to see that he is on a six year deal and you should know that a team can't offer another team's free agent more than five years. That alone should tip you off that he signed a different contract than one offered by Miami.

Link



> The Heat made a strong run at unrestricted free agent guard Mo Williams, offering him a five-year, $31 million contract. But Williams eventually signed a six-year, $52 million contract with the Bucks, who were able to offer him a significantly larger deal.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> 1-32 in their last 33 games. That is unbelievably bad.


And that one win came in overtime. They haven't won in regulation since two days after Thanksgiving.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

http://espn.go.com/nba/features/worstteams


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Seriously though we need to make a team of people to find and bump old threads of people supporting LeBron's supporting cast...it's one thing to become mediocre but to become one of the worst of all time the year after winning 60, LeBron just might be the most valuable player to any team since and before Jordan's early days.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Dre™;6478417 said:


> Seriously though we need to make a team of people to find and bump old threads of people supporting LeBron's supporting cast...it's one thing to become mediocre but to become one of the worst of all time the year after winning 60, LeBron just might be the most valuable player to any team since and before Jordan's early days.


It goes a little bit beyond that. The Cavs of right now are missing the following players from last year (besides #23):

Shaquille O'Neal (starting center, 23.4 MPG, 12 PPG, 6.7 RPG, 1.2 BPG)
Zydrunas Ilgauskus (20.9 MPG, 7 PPG, 5.4 RPG)
Delonte West (top guard reserve, 25 MPG, 9 PPG, .9 SPG)

Injured are:

Anderson Varejao (best interior defender, 28.5 MPG, 8.6 PPG, 7.6 RPG, .9 BPG, .9 SPG)
Mo Williams (starting PG, 34 MPG, 16 PPG, 5.3 APG, 1 SPG)

Daniel Gibson appeared in only 50 games last year, and is currently averaging 30 MPG. Manny Harris is an undrafted rookie starting and averaging 20 MPG. Christian Eyenga, who I'm going to be honest I'd never heard of until I looked at their roster just now, is averaging 25 MPG.

Compare the roster of the Cavs' most recent loss against the Pacers to the Cavs' roster in their final playoff game last year.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That's cute but cmon. They do miss Shaq and Varejao, but we know where the bread is buttered. They can find another proficient post player before they can find another LeBron.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Shaq played 53 games, Z played 64 and Delonte West played 60. Ilgauskas had a PER under 12 and West was 13.8, while a PER of 15 is the statistical mean for an NBA player. Shaq had a decent season when he was able to play, but the fact is that Big Z and West were ineffective last year. Their production is commensurate with the type of guys you typically part ways with. None of those guys had a huge impact on Cleveland's success last year


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Dre™;6478571 said:


> That's cute but cmon. They do miss Shaq and Varejao, but we know where the bread is buttered. They can find another proficient post player before they can find another LeBron.





Diable said:


> Shaq played 53 games, Z played 64 and Delonte West played 60. Ilgauskas had a PER under 12 and West was 13.8, while 15 is the statistical mean for an NBA player. Shaq had a decent season, but the fact is that Big Z and West were pretty much ineffective last year. Their production is commensurate with the type of guys you typically part ways with


Look at the rosters I posted and tell me that the team currently mired in a 22 game losing streak is the same as the Eastern Conference Semi-Finalists, only minus LeBron. Antawn Jamison, Anthony Parker and JJ Hickson are the only ones remaining pretty much. Mo hasn't played in 2 weeks, Varejao has played 1 game since the new year.

Do you think Manny Harris and Christian Eyenga would have played 30+ minutes on last year's team?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They would probably only be the second worst team in all of human history.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Exactly. They didn't make a difference anyway. West and Shaq aren't going to be the difference in wins and losses anymore.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

lol. I'd be willing to bet money that the following 9 man rotation would be significantly better than the current Cavs team.

C: Shaquille O'Neal
PF: Antawn Jamison
SF: Jamario Moon
SG: Anthony Parker
PG: Mo Williams

6: Anderson Varejao
7: Delonte West
8: JJ Hickson
9: Zydrunas Ilgauskus


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That's weird though because Varejao is injured, and most people already admitted he's a large reason they've gone from mediocre to absolutely pitiful in the first place.

But that roster and Andy still gets injured and they still suck.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

how much better are we talking? shaq nowadays is just a big body to throw in, big z is also nothing special, would they have won more games with west, shaq and z? probably, but really not that many more.
i do hate lebron for snubbing the bulls, but there is no doubt now how good he is and that he made the right decision to switch teams. that supporting cast is just below average to horrible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They lost to Memphis tonight.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Record set by the same Cavs at 24 losing streak. It was a streak between 2 seasons (82'-83'). Vancouver Grizzlies hold the single season record with 23 lost in a row.

Cleveland is now at 16 in a row. 9 More and they will be at 25 alone for the record. 

Upcoming games 9:

@ NJN = L
@ BOS = L
vs. DEN = L
@ ORL = L
@ MIA = L
vs. IND = L
@ MEM = L
vs. POR
@ DAL


**Current streak update = 23 L in a row. :nonono:


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Cavs have now tied the single season loss record.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Yeah, they will break the losing streak against the Lakers. :|

Wouldn't at all be surprised. Pissed, yes. But not surprised.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Pistons or Wizards. It has to be. If they don't beat those (which I don't expect them to), they won't win for another 23 games.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

this is like passing the hot potatoe, who will be the team that embarasses itself by losing to the cavs?


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Ron said:


> Yeah, they will break the losing streak against the Lakers. :|
> 
> Wouldn't at all be surprised. Pissed, yes. But not surprised.


Or they could lose by 55+ :laugh:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

What was their record before Lebron humiliated them? I've not seen one game totally take it out of a team like that.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Tom said:


> What was their record before Lebron humiliated them? I've not seen one game totally take it out of a team like that.


They were 7-9. Since then they are 1-33 with that one win coming in OT.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They lose to the Blazers tonight and set an NBA record in the process.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Done deal.

Cavs set the all-time consecutive losing record in a single season at 24.

Next up: the all time consecutive losing record EVER. Standing in their way: Dallas.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It's just one of those situations where you literally can't see them beating anyone, even if they play really well. Their roster is that bad.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

Ron said:


> Next up: the all time consecutive losing record EVER. *Helping them on their* in their way: Dallas.


FTFY


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Maybe I'm cold. But I don't feel bad for them at all.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Record set by the same Cavs at 24 losing streak. It was a streak between 2 seasons (82'-83'). Vancouver Grizzlies hold the single season record with 23 lost in a row.

Cleveland is now at 16 in a row. 9 More and they will be at 25 alone for the record. 

Upcoming games 9:

@ NJN = L
@ BOS = L
vs. DEN = L
@ ORL = L
@ MIA = L
vs. IND = L
@ MEM = L
vs. POR = L
@ DAL


**Current streak update = 24 L in a row. :nonono:


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Maybe I'm cold. But I don't feel bad for them at all.


Every time I try to feel bad for the Cavs I remember the smack talk & confetti they threw after they beat the Celtics on opening night.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Dan Gilbert said:


> In the meantime, I want to make one statement to you tonight: "I personally guarantee that the Cleveland Cavaliers will win an NBA Championship before the self-titled former 'king' wins one."
> 
> You can take it to the bank.
> 
> ...


:whatever:​


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Next 10 games:

@Mavericks
Pistons
Clippers
Wizards
Lakers
Rockets
Knicks
Sixers
Spurs
@Knicks

I could see them blowing all of these.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

the Wizards one they could win. Washington is historically bad on the road.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't know. Washington are bad on the road, but they have more than enough talent to get it done in Cleveland. Streak vs. Streak will be fun though. It'd be like a WWE storyline. :laugh:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> the Wizards one they could win. Washington is historically bad on the road.


And Cleveland has lost 24 straight and is 3-37 in their last 40. All bets are off with the Cavs in a futility war.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

They've already beaten Philly twice...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Washington would be the best chance since they haven't won on the road?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lakers play down to their competition. Manny Harris to go for 82.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

ßen said:


> Lakers play down to their competition. Manny Harris to go for 82.


So true...they do play down to their competition, but the last time they tried to get down to Cleveland's level, they could get to only 55 points apart. :|


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

BenDengGo said:


> this is like passing the hot potatoe, who will be the team that embarasses itself by losing to the cavs?


So true. By letting the streak get this far teams are now giving their full effort when they play the Cavs just to avoid being _that team_.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Laker Freak said:


> So true. By letting the streak get this far teams are now giving their full effort when they play the Cavs just to avoid being _that team_.


yeah, it's like they're circling the date on the calendar when they play cleveland like they did last year only for much more depressing reasons


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You lose to Cleveland it's going to be the lead story on Sportscenter and all the more so if you're a good team. If they beat the Wizards it would be less of a story since they suck on the road so bad. No way you want to be the one who breaks the streak.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Looks like that Hex Cleveland radio put on LeBron bounced off and hit the Cavs.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This Cavs team has it all to themselves.

Congratulations.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

cant wait fo the wizards game, that will be quit a test for both.

the cavs do keep it close but in the last minutes of the complete screw themselves.

after the season they need to dump everybody to get rid of the loosing mentality. i cant imagine how it must feel to lose 25 games in a row. they must feel as they cant do anything right, this will mark them for live.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

BenDengGo said:


> after the season they need to dump everybody to get rid of the loosing mentality. i cant imagine how it must feel to lose 25 games in a row. they must feel as they cant do anything right, this will mark them for live.


Not only do the Cavs have to dump them, the NBA needs to dump them because they are D-League/European caliber players, not NBA caliber players.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Do you remember what you were doing the last time the Cleveland Cavaliers won a game? Christmas shopping maybe?


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Cavs loss record

@ NJN = L
@ BOS = L
vs. DEN = L
@ ORL = L
@ MIA = L
vs. IND = L
@ MEM = L
vs. POR = L
@ DAL = L

Next 8 games are at home. Streak has to end right?

vs Detroit 
vs LA Clippers 
vs Washington
vs LA Lakers 
vs Houston
vs New York 
vs Philadelphia 
vs San Antonio

**Current streak update = 25 L in a row. :nonono:


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Cavs are now one of the worst teams in NBA history...a season after 61 games and 66 won the year before.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

They're still losing, but the last couple they've been getting within touching distance of a win. I still don't think they will though. It's only a matter of time before they get blown-out once, then it becomes regular again.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I say they break it against Houston.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Atleast they put up a fight against the Mavs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I cannot even picture what a fan of the Cavaliers is feeling right now. Back 3 years ago when the Rockets had that 22 win streak I was on an all time high. One that I have not felt since the Mid 90's

I am trying to picture that all time high, but in the opposite direction. I just cant picture what kind of depressing feeling this must be for a die hard fan. 

Unbelievable.


----------



## goodfoot (Feb 28, 2009)

They'll probably get the season loss record too.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

The next number they'll want to surely avoid is 30.

Well they probably want to avoid 26, too. But they don't want that ugly 30 in the record books...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I cannot even picture what a fan of the Cavaliers is feeling right now. Back 3 years ago when the Rockets had that 22 win streak I was on an all time high. One that I have not felt since the Mid 90's
> 
> I am trying to picture that all time high, but in the opposite direction. I just cant picture what kind of depressing feeling this must be for a die hard fan.
> 
> Unbelievable.


Especially when they just came off a 60 win season with the best player in the NBA.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

sMaK said:


> Especially when they just came off a 60 win season with the best player in the NBA.


Kobe's never played for the Cavs...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:hano: nice try there.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Poor cavs fans. We suns fans empathize.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Should Byron Scott make it through the season?

The Cavs have a D-League roster, but Scott is an abysmal coach and he is partly to blame.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

26.

Next up: the Clippers, who at 4-18 on the road, are ready for another infamous event in their history...being the team that Cleveland stops their historic losing streak against.

Although the Clips did play well tonight and got their 4th win.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

http://www.didthecavswinlastnight.com/

Track their progress.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> http://www.didthecavswinlastnight.com/
> 
> Track their progress.


:laugh:

Amazing what people can do with a few extra bucks and a limited knowledge of HTML.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

CosaNostra said:


> lol. I'd be willing to bet money that the following 9 man rotation would be significantly better than the current Cavs team.
> 
> C: Shaquille O'Neal
> PF: Antawn Jamison
> ...


First of all, most of these guys are on the Cavaliers team now. Of the three who are not on the Cavs team, Delonte West was effectively replaced with Ramon Sessions, who actually is a better player than what Delonte gave Cleveland a year ago.

Second, all of the Cavaliers holdovers you named were largely available during their one-win December. The current losing streak is getting a lot of attention, but the reality is this team has lost 41 of its last 45 games and lost seven of 10 going into LeBron Bowl I. 

Third, Anderson Varejao went down in early January. By that time, Cleveland was 8-28. The injuries can explain only so much -- Antawn Jamison has played in 49 games, Sessions in 51 games, J.J. Hickson has played in 50 games, Boobie Gibson (whom you omitted) has played in 41 games, Anthony Parker has played in 43 games. Mo Williams is being used as an example of injuries, but he's played in 33 of 52 games.

Finally, I think people say "Shaq" just to be name-dropping. The Shaq that played in Cleveland was a shell of the player he was, and now in Boston he's basically little more than a big body thrown out there for some marginal offense. Z is basically a big body in Miami. At this stage, I doubt if either is worth more than 20 minutes per game.

Given that Cleveland gave away Z in a trade to Washington for Jamison that essentially was a one-month vacation a year ago and Sessions replaced West, the only difference is a washed-up Shaq. I don't see Cleveland being much better if Shaq was on the team.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Cavs loss record. All by themselves...

@ NJN = L
@ BOS = L
vs. DEN = L
@ ORL = L
@ MIA = L
vs. IND = L
@ MEM = L
vs. POR = L
@ DAL = L

Next 8 games are at home. Streak has to end right?

vs Detroit = L
vs LA Clippers 
vs Washington
vs LA Lakers 
vs Houston
vs New York 
vs Philadelphia 
vs San Antonio

**Current streak update = 26 L in a row. :nonono:


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

I think the question now is, will they win another game this season?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Gx said:


> I think the question now is, will they win another game this season?


I don't think they'll win another one until late March or early April when teams are either giving up on the season or are resting their starters.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Their losing streak has become such a story, that it's almost better for the NBA for them to stretch it out as long as possible. When they finally do break the streak, it will be like they've won the superbowl on ESPN. Probably the most relevent of the sucky teams in the NBA right now. No one is realy doing many stories on the Timberwolves.

This losing streak could make Christian Eyenga a household name, sort of.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm saying they win two more and finish 10-72.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

They better hurry up because after the trade deadline when those vets figure out they are the last ones on the Titanic, it's over.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> They better hurry up because after the trade deadline when those vets figure out they are the last ones on the Titanic, it's over.


I don't know about that. You get some D-League scrubs in there who play hard every night and they can win some games on effort alone.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Historical parallels:

The Tampa Bay Buccaneers broke their 26-game losing streak against the New Orleans Saints, at that time one of the most pitiful teams in NFL history.

Can the Cleveland Cavaliers do the same against the most pitiful historic franchise in the NBA as well (the Los Angeles Clippers)?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope the Clippers beat them. I want to see Wizards @ Cavs. Game should be nationally televised.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wizards are gonna smash the Cavs. The Wizards aren't a bad team by any stretch just don't finish a lot of games. 

And defense isn't going to be an issue against the Cavs :2ti:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> Wizards are gonna smash the Cavs. The Wizards aren't a bad team by any stretch just don't finish a lot of games.
> 
> And defense isn't going to be an issue against the Cavs :2ti:


I am not sure about this...have you seen the Wizards' road record lately? :laugh:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Like I said they're a young team that doesn't know how to finish games, and that will kill you on the road. They're not as bad as their record indicates.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Losing 36 of 37? Ouch.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Byron Scott shouldn't get a pass for this season. He should be on the hot seat.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Scott probably feels the same way. He'd still get the same paycheck and he'd not have to coach that catastrophe of a roster. There are coaches who could do better with that team, but not so you'd really notice. In the NBA you win with Talent and coaches mostly just convince the talent to try hard and run to the right spot. You try hard and run to the right spot with bums you still get your ass kicked.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

They will end it against the Lakers

You heard it here first


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Basel said:


> I hope the Clippers beat them. I want to see Wizards @ Cavs. Game should be nationally televised.


It's going to be an Aristotelian battle of the ages! The Resistible Force vs. The Movable Object!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> It's going to be an Aristotelian battle of the ages! The Resistible Force vs. The Movable Object!


I'm predicting that game allows us all to find out how many OT's the league will allow a game to go before just calling it a tie.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i hope the clippers win tonight, because i'm very excited for the wizards/cavs game.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

game against the cavs is on sunday and the wiz will be coming from a home match against the spurs on saturday. so its a back-to-back game for them. the cavs have no excuses for this one.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Ron said:


> Historical parallels:
> 
> The Tampa Bay Buccaneers broke their 26-game losing streak against the New Orleans Saints, at that time one of the most pitiful teams in NFL history.
> 
> Can the Cleveland Cavaliers do the same against the most pitiful historic franchise in the NBA as well (the Los Angeles Clippers)?


And the Clippers add another page to their lore.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Cavs winning streak now stands at 1. :|


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

This is how some of the worst teams in NBA history have become only "pretty bad" teams. With wins like these.

Good job Cavs.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> This is how some of the worst teams in NBA history have become only "pretty bad" teams. With wins like these.
> 
> Good job Cavs.


They're still 9-45


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

2-36 since right after Thanksgiving too...Still haven't beaten anyone in a regulation length game during that time, but they are undefeated in Overtime. Tonight they had to have several players shoot well at home against a bad team without their second best player. Probably should have been a foul right before that Jamison three and they have might lost if there had been.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow, they actually won


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lol and against the Clippers. How fitting for that franchise


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

yes ****ing clippers, they are a laughing stock, i knew they would mess it up.
they will never change.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

smh Clippers


----------



## Swish10 (Feb 11, 2011)

Bad beginning of the thread.. the Cavs aren't in big trouble for losing Varejao but more for losing LBJ this off season


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Swish10 said:


> Bad beginning of the thread.. the Cavs aren't in big trouble for losing Varejao but more for losing LBJ this off season


Varejao > LeBron


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I can't believe the Griffin's lost that game.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Swish10 said:


> Bad beginning of the thread.. the Cavs aren't in big trouble for losing Varejao but more for losing LBJ this off season





ßen said:


> Varejao > LeBron


Both of you may want to check the date the thread started...well after the season started.

Certain facts were already in evidence by that time.

Jesus H. Christ, pay attention.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

And the Cavs have started a new losing streak, this time allowing Washington their first road win since...

...well, since forever.

Congrats to the Wiz. They are now 1-25 on the road for the season. :laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Congrats to the Cavs, they deserved the win.

When I first started this thread, I predicted that they will end up 11-71.

They are now 10-46. Since they play the L.A. Clippers one more time, they will win that one, and end up 11-71.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TY85U8qzgeE&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TY85U8qzgeE&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>

Hi-yenga! He's been one of the few bright spots for the Cavs this season. Eyenga's going to be a very good defensive stopper in the league but there's a chance he could be more. The dude only started playing basketball when he was like 16


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Cavs may end up having a better record than the T-Wolves by the end of the season. So if the Cavs do pass the T-Wolves, and the Cavs are on a death watch. What does that make the T-Wolves ? LOL


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The Timberwolves suicide watch?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's amazing, because the Twolves have the awesome Kevin Love. Whereas the Cavs just have JJ Hickson.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** the Cavaliers.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

their voodoo is working.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It's incredible that Kevin Love is an all-star on the team that's 3 wins better than these guys. Incredible.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> It's amazing, because the Twolves have the awesome Kevin Love. Whereas the Cavs just have JJ Hickson.


Moses McLove has singlehandedly led the T'wolves to three more victories, thus cementing his place as one of the all-time greats...


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

The Cavaliers, when healthy, are just better than the T-Wolves. Outside of Love and Beasley, the Wolves don't have anyone worth mentioning. 

If you consider Jamison / Beasley a wash, as I do, then am I supposed to believe Kevin Love is better than Mo Williams, Ramon Sessions, Hickson, Varejao, combined? Nah. And yes, I realize that the Cavs players I just mentioned are barely mentionable themselves, but they're definitely better than K-Love, at least cumulatively. This Cavaliers team wasn't the worst team in the league even before they had the worst record.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

You have to be ****ing kidding me. Have you no shame?


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

kbdullah said:


> The Cavaliers, when healthy, are just better than the T-Wolves. Outside of Love and Beasley, the Wolves don't have anyone worth mentioning.
> 
> If you consider Jamison / Beasley a wash, as I do, then am I supposed to believe Kevin Love is better than Mo Williams, Ramon Sessions, Hickson, Varejao, combined? Nah. And yes, I realize that the Cavs players I just mentioned are barely mentionable themselves, but they're definitely better than K-Love, at least cumulatively. This Cavaliers team wasn't the worst team in the league even before they had the worst record.


It's more like are Ramon Sessions and JJ Hickson better combined than Kevin Love, because Mo-Will and Varejao have missed large chunks of time this year. The answer to that question is a resounding no. The T-Wolves have a lot more talent than the Cavs do, it's not even a question really.

C: Darko vs. Hickson : slight edge to Cavs. Slight.
PF: Love vs. Jamison : definite win for the Wolves.
SF: Wesley Johnson vs. Eyenga : push.
SG: Corey Brewer vs. Daniel Gibson : Wolves.
PG: Jonny Flynn vs. Ramon Sessions : push.

The starting lineups may be more even, but the Wolves have far more depth than the Cavs.

The Wolves have Michael Beasley, Martell Webster, Luke Ridnour, Wayne Ellington and Sebastian Telfair. The Cavs have Mo Williams, Manny Harris, Samardo Samuels, Joey Graham and 2008 NBA Finals MVP Leon Powe.

Both teams are pretty awful, but the Wolves' talent base is deeper than the Cavs.


----------

